# Do you have an algae problem? You might save on gas if you do!



## Questin (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.engadget.com/2008/02/22/upstart-solazyme-promises-to-make-fuel-from-algae/

I am dumping all my algae in my fuel tank now!


----------



## grim (Mar 13, 2008)

DO NOT put alge into your gas tank i have been a mech for thirteen years workin with high rev motors and i will tell you right now if you put any alge in your gas tank it will not only clog yoru fuel filter but it will clog injectors and even fuel pressure regulators fule rails omg it would be horible to just put alge in your tank all gas lines omg just thinkin about it is horible


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't think they just put algae in the gas tank. I think they harvest the oils from the algae and create gas from that. They probably use a lot of filters and such to make it pure gasoline.


----------



## Questin (Sep 30, 2007)

wow, it was just a joke


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Questin said:


> wow, it was just a joke


Oh Questin - now you know you meant it!


----------



## reybie (Jul 18, 2007)

Hehe


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

Questin said:


> http://www.engadget.com/2008/02/22/upstart-solazyme-promises-to-make-fuel-from-algae/
> 
> I am dumping all my algae in my fuel tank now!


haha thats hilarious.
Guess the other option is drinking it.
I heard somewhere its nutritious. (Algae in general)


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

You can order spirulina powder to put in drinks and such.


----------

